# Transférer les messages avec drapeau depuis Mail ?



## Vercoquin (25 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Mail, sur iPad, permet désormais de visualiser facilement les messages avec drapeau. Super pratique. Mais est-il possible de récupérer aussi les messages avec drapeau de son Mail sur Mac ? Ca je ne trouve pas, et c'est vraiment dommage !

Vos lumières sont les bienvenues


----------



## lineakd (26 Septembre 2012)

@vercoquin, je les retrouve dans "Drapeaux", dans "Boîtes aux lettres" de Mail sous OS X 10.8.2 avec des comptes courriels configurés en imap.


----------



## Vercoquin (26 Septembre 2012)

Arg, ça vient des comptes Imap... Je n'ai que des comptes POP. Ceci explique cela.

Merci !


----------

